# Rhodan Trolling Motors



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone using one? Looking for feedback on them. Good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have one but my buddy does and it's a pain to deploy. You have to twist it just after you step on the release. Not sure if it's just his or if they're all like that but otherwise it seems to hold a spot pretty good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

zodiac470 said:


> I don't have one but my buddy does and it's a pain to deploy. You have to twist it just after you step on the release. Not sure if it's just his or if they're all like that but otherwise it seems to hold a spot pretty good.


Thanks. Been reading up on them this morning and that’s the first I’ve heard of that particular issue. Seems most feedback on them is good except for a few hacks on THT. 80 post of Bad feedback from the same three guys who own a different brand. Go figure....

Thanks Zodiac


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Went out on a 29ft with a long shaft assume about 112 36v. It did ok, for the size of the boat. But it was LOUD compared to my minn kota


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There's a guy on here that has one, but can't remember his username.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

The Rhodan 36 volt is a impressive motor so far in all aspects. PM sent


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

MrFish said:


> There's a guy on here that has one, but can't remember his username.


Check boomshakalaka or Brudd94.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why a PM just tell us.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why a PM just tell us.


It’s top secret Charlie. 
I’ll pm you a pm and and if said pm is agreeable, we will post an invite for others to pm you or me if they are interested in a pm.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

seacat said:


> The Rhodan 36 volt is a impressive motor so far in all aspects. PM sent


Sent you my number. Give me a call. Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> it’s top secret charlie.
> I’ll pm you a pm and and if said pm is agreeable, we will post an invite for others to pm you or me if they are interested in a pm.
> 
> Sound like a plan?


 hhaha


----------



## double uppers (Aug 15, 2018)

I put one on my Pursuit 2870WA. 36V 84 inch. Was able to install it myself. Added a hinge to the railing for deployment. Best money i have ever spent on my boat PERIOD. It can be awkward to deploy on my buddies center console, but it is a breeze on my boat as you can get plenty of leverage.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Sent you my number. Give me a call. Thanks


You cheating whore.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

double uppers said:


> I put one on my Pursuit 2870WA. 36V 84 inch. Was able to install it myself. Added a hinge to the railing for deployment. Best money i have ever spent on my boat PERIOD. It can be awkward to deploy on my buddies center console, but it is a breeze on my boat as you can get plenty of leverage.


Have you had to have any repair work done yet? I have been told that there are currently no local authorized repair shops for Rhodan, so if you have warranty work or repair work to be done you have to order the box, which costs $, then ship it, which costs $, then when it's repaired, they ship it back which costs $. The guy I talked to said the customer he talked to said (yeah I know, like 4th hand info) he paid $300+ for the shipping cost alone. They are not any less expensive than Minn Kota, actually a little more now, so ... the question is how durable are they? Do you get 5 years of use out of one before needing repairs instead of 3? That would perhaps make it worth the hassle, but that's a tough thing to predict.

Their big entry into the market was partly because of an available shaft length that Minn Kota didn't offer, but that's a narrowing gap now. I'm no big fan of Minn Kota, mind you... my wife and I repaired the first problem ourselves (a worn stowing motor belt, $6 part and a couple hours of work to figure it out and replace it), but the second repair cost me about $850 (stow motor gears were going bad and the steering motor was getting stuck disabling turning and had to be replaced) in the 3rd year of use, but at least I can drop it off and have it repaired and be back on the water in a week.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have installed and used a couple, they seem to be pretty good, and also Brightside Boatworks in Elberta is a dealer and repair.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Have you had to have any repair work done yet? I have been told that there are currently no local authorized repair shops for Rhodan, so if you have warranty work or repair work to be done you have to order the box, which costs $, then ship it, which costs $, then when it's repaired, they ship it back which costs $. The guy I talked to said the customer he talked to said (yeah I know, like 4th hand info) he paid $300+ for the shipping cost alone. They are not any less expensive than Minn Kota, actually a little more now, so ... the question is how durable are they? Do you get 5 years of use out of one before needing repairs instead of 3? That would perhaps make it worth the hassle, but that's a tough thing to predict.
> 
> Their big entry into the market was partly because of an available shaft length that Minn Kota didn't offer, but that's a narrowing gap now. I'm no big fan of Minn Kota, mind you... my wife and I repaired the first problem ourselves (a worn stowing motor belt, $6 part and a couple hours of work to figure it out and replace it), but the second repair cost me about $850 (stow motor gears were going bad and the steering motor was getting stuck disabling turning and had to be replaced) in the 3rd year of use, but at least I can drop it off and have it repaired and be back on the water in a week.


Just the opposite of everything I’ve been reading about them. Even read about a couple cases where they gave the owner the parts free to repair out of warranty motors.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

So here is some first hand information. I have one on my Cape Horn 31XS. 36v, 120#, 84" shaft. I went with the lithium battery setup because I didn't want the weight and loss of space from the 3 Lead batteries. I charter off my boat and used in extensively during snapper season and it was a game changer. I don't use a deck hand so being able to drop the trolling motor and lock on the spot really freed me up to help the clients, bait hooks, take fish off, etc. without having to constantly stay on the throttles to keep the boat on the spot. Made my chartering much easier and more enjoyable. I have had zero issues with mine. Josh at Emerald Coast Bait and Tackle in Fort Walton Beach is working on becoming an authorized service center for the motors.
After installing mine a good friend put one on his boat. He had an issue after about a week and they sent him a new part to install. He used it a few more times and had another issue and he had to send it in. I had seen others recommend that you keep the box and had instructed him to do so as well so he had the box. They paid the shipping back to them, got it fixed and sent it back within a week. His motor dropped a magnet. No cost to him whatsoever. 

Mine holds on the spot great and you can make adjustments after locking on. I have mine set up so that once my port motor battery charges to a certain level it opens a switch and powers the lithium battery charger. I have used the trolling motor a lot and have never had to charge the battery. It stays charged from the outboard. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

After reading a lot about i-pilot style trolling motors, the first thing I realize is to NOT get the auto deploy.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

I have had my Minn Kota i-pilot for four years now with no issues, using it 3 to 4 days a week and have wanted to get the self deploying model for a while, but was given some good advice from a person that sells and works on them. I was told they have to many issues to work out and for now, if you're current i-pilot is working good stay with it. If you are tired of climbing up and down the tower to deploy it get a neighborhood kid to go with you and do the dirty work you'll be money ahead, Still waiting......


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought a boat in April with the largest rhodan. It was not working when I got it so the dealer sent it to the manufacturer for repair. Just now back at the dealers and hope to pick it up and try on Thurs. From what I've heard the best you can expect with saltwater from any brand is a couple years before something breaks but sure seems like a game changer for bottom fishing. Imagine spending tens or hundreds of thousands of dollars on a boat to essentially be a captain and let everyone else fish but you. I'm certainly excited to try it out


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bluecape said:


> So here is some first hand information. I have one on my Cape Horn 31XS. 36v, 120#, 84" shaft. * I went with the lithium battery* setup because I didn't want the weight and loss of space from the 3 Lead batteries. I charter off my boat and used in extensively during snapper season and it was a game changer. I don't use a deck hand so being able to drop the trolling motor and lock on the spot really freed me up to help the clients, bait hooks, take fish off, etc. without having to constantly stay on the throttles to keep the boat on the spot. Made my chartering much easier and more enjoyable. I have had zero issues with mine. Josh at Emerald Coast Bait and Tackle in Fort Walton Beach is working on becoming an authorized service center for the motors.
> After installing mine a good friend put one on his boat. He had an issue after about a week and they sent him a new part to install. He used it a few more times and had another issue and he had to send it in. I had seen others recommend that you keep the box and had instructed him to do so as well so he had the box. They paid the shipping back to them, got it fixed and sent it back within a week. His motor dropped a magnet. No cost to him whatsoever.
> 
> Mine holds on the spot great and you can make adjustments after locking on. I have mine set up so that once my port motor battery charges to a certain level it opens a switch and powers the lithium battery charger. I have used the trolling motor a lot and have never had to charge the battery. It stays charged from the outboard. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.



So you use 1 36v battery? If so how long does it last?


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

I have heard they are really good, pretty pricy, but save space and weight, around $2K is what I was told.... But hey, you can't take it with you.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 48v on my Carolina Skiff 198 DLV. It has been great, so far. Had a problem with the remote not connecting up. They sent me a new remote and receiver under warranty, without question. It holds a spot well and had been very reliable. If you want one, get on the list. It took several weeks from order due to the wait. This was a year ago, so some things may have changed. 

P.S. Another thing I like about them is that they are designed & Manufactured not only in the USA but right here if Florida. Yes, some of the parts are foreign sourced but they do the bulk of the work here.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*48v ?*

*
TIP: * I have found in the MK remotes if they stop working and you put a new battery in and they still don't work, put the remote battery in upside down for 30 seconds and then put it back in right side up and it will start working. I know it sounds crazy but I have had to do it 3 times already and it works.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 72" on Grady White, I wish I had bought the 84" model but it gets the job done. It's been in the shop 3 times, I've never had to pay for anything, all covered under warranty. They even sent me a new heavier base when the metal rod that slides in broke. I did have to mount an aluminum plate to get the motor far enough over the edge.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*New 87" Riptide Terrova Saltwater Trolling Motor | Minn Kota*


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I installed a 120# 36v 84" on my 23 cc in Jan 2018. No major issues to date. Has worked perfectly and I love it.

As for the deployment, just keep the slide collar lubricated with some Vaseline occasionally and it will deploy easily.
It comes with quick release base and Ram mount clamp to hold the head assembly while running. Minn Kota charges extra for those.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> So you use 1 36v battery? If so how long does it last?


I stated in my post that I have never had to charge it. I have used it constantly running to hold a spot for 3-4 hrs and never noticed any battery drain. I also never shut down my outboards so it never stops charging. The 36v battery was $2300 but comes with the charger, only weighs 30 pounds and is supposed to last four to five times as long as the lead acid batteries. Time will tell but for now I am very satisfied with mine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bluecape said:


> I stated in my post that I have never had to charge it. I have used it constantly running to hold a spot for 3-4 hrs and never noticed any battery drain. I also never shut down my outboards so it never stops charging. The 36v battery was $2300 but comes with the charger, only weighs 30 pounds and is supposed to last four to five times as long as the lead acid batteries. Time will tell but for now I am very satisfied with mine.





Wow that is pretty impressive. I will look into that. Does the onboard charger had a 110 plug as well?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Just the opposite of everything I’ve been reading about them. Even read about a couple cases where they gave the owner the parts free to repair out of warranty motors.


Well, that's good to hear. This was only one guy's account of someone he knew, so you know how that goes.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> *48v ?*
> 
> *
> TIP: * I have found in the MK remotes if they stop working and you put a new battery in and they still don't work, put the remote battery in upside down for 30 seconds and then put it back in right side up and it will start working. I know it sounds crazy but I have had to do it 3 times already and it works.


My remote quit turning on once, and my wife ran across this tip - I told her I didn't think that should work, but we tried it and it did. Weird but it works.


----------



## Jacket38 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a 36v 84" Rhodan on my Grady 257. I have had two different issues within the first year of use. Both times I fixed the issue myself and Rhodan over-nighted replacement parts to me free of charge. 

First problem was the steering quit working. Second problem was the cast aluminum steering box cracked and blew apart. When the steering box broke I was using it in solid 3 foot seas and it was coming out of the water about every tenth wave or so. I guess the added force of it running on top of the water was too much for the steering box. I can discuss each issue and how I fixed them in more detail if you need more info. 

I had a 36v 72" Minn Kota on my old boat for about two years and never had a single problem with it other than the remotes. Rhodan customer service has been great and they are pretty simple to fix but I think they have some areas where their engineering and part materials could be improved.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had one for 4 seasons now. Love it. Had issues with the mother board twice. Once under warranty and once 6 months after warranty ran out. Both times Rhodan sent me a free box, paid for shipping both ways, and retuned it to me less than 2 weeks door-to-door. Last time they upgraded the motherboard, the GPS system, and changed out the steering gear with an updated version and I was only sending back for motherboard issues. But the key here is they did *ALL OF THAT, free of charge,*, outside of the 2-year warranty window.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Customer service is KEY!


----------



## Cold Mil Tom (May 10, 2015)

I charter a 26 Imemsa Panga and always use my Rhodan when reef fishing. I've run 3 consecutive trips without charging the batteries plenty of times. Performance wise, I couldn't be happier. Only once did I encounter a sea condition that the motor wouldn't hold up in, and I fixed that by putting the outboard in gear. I did have it repaired under the warranty window (steering motor died) at no cost. Of course I'd rather it didn't need service, but the service was excellent!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for lots of good info. The model I’ll need is a 24v 54” and it will be on a much lighter boat than what most of you guys have them on. Blazer Bay 2170. I’m hoping that may help with the steering breakdowns. 

I dunno. I’m gonna think on it for a bit. 

Hearing how good there customer service is tells me I’ll probably be getting one though. Or another MotorGuide.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bluecape said:


> So here is some first hand information. I have one on my Cape Horn 31XS. 36v, 120#, 84" shaft. I went with the lithium battery setup because I didn't want the weight and loss of space from the 3 Lead batteries. I charter off my boat and used in extensively during snapper season and it was a game changer. I don't use a deck hand so being able to drop the trolling motor and lock on the spot really freed me up to help the clients, bait hooks, take fish off, etc. without having to constantly stay on the throttles to keep the boat on the spot. Made my chartering much easier and more enjoyable. I have had zero issues with mine. Josh at Emerald Coast Bait and Tackle in Fort Walton Beach is working on becoming an authorized service center for the motors.
> After installing mine a good friend put one on his boat. He had an issue after about a week and they sent him a new part to install. He used it a few more times and had another issue and he had to send it in. I had seen others recommend that you keep the box and had instructed him to do so as well so he had the box. They paid the shipping back to them, got it fixed and sent it back within a week. His motor dropped a magnet. No cost to him whatsoever.
> 
> Mine holds on the spot great and you can make adjustments after locking on. I have mine set up so that once my port motor battery charges to a certain level it opens a switch and powers the lithium battery charger. I have used the trolling motor a lot and have never had to charge the battery. It stays charged from the outboard. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.



I am about to do the same thing. Where did you put the battery? Anchor locker?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

mpaulk98 said:


> I am about to do the same thing. Where did you put the battery? Anchor locker?


I looked at another boat just like mine that has the same setup and he put his in the anchor locker and it makes the anchor kind of hard to get in and out. I put mine in the back in the compartment in the transom where my other batteries are located. There was just enough room to get it in there. The plug is installed in the anchor locker where it is out of the weather.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

If there are others on here who have had Minnkotas or perhaps knowledge on how these motors work, let me know if you have any suggestions. 

I had a Minnkota 24-volt Terrova with 72 inch shaft installed in early spring. It worked fine the first couple of months. But when snapper season approached I started having problems. 

It would hold the spot for a while, and then I would notice we were drifting. It became more frequent as time progressed. Then the left assist spring came loose. At this point it was hardly ever holding a spot for more than a few minutes.

I made arrangements to take the motor to L&L Marine near Defuniak Springs. They have the spring in stock so it didn’t take long to fix it under warranty. I started talking to them about the spotlight problems, and I called Minnkota. L&L marine wanted to blame poor signal. But I had problems consistently, not just in certain areas. They also talked about the placement of the heading sensor on the center console. But I have confirmed from a couple of sources that this is only important for spot lock jog. I am told that the basic spot lock feature should work even if the signal from the sensor to the motor head is an issue.

A part of my journey also included taking the boat to the dealer who installed it, who discovered the voltage from the battery was not good because of corrosion where the motor plugged in. They replaced it and applied lube. The motor still did not work after that. So, I took it back to the warranty dealer, and they replaced the head. I took the motor back out, and it still did not work. It is still at the dealer to have a board replaced. 

Symptoms I have experienced besides potluck not holding include the ability to manually adjust the direction of the motor, but the speed function doesn’t seem to work. Maybe since the spot lock doesn’t not work, it is related to any issue with controlling the speed. When spot lock fails, the speed of the motor ramps up to the top end, 10, and just takes me on a ride.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

My spot lock would lose its signal periodically, and when it starts to do that I take the head off and re-snug the cable in the control head. Seems to help for whatever reason. 

The other thing that made ours keep losing lock and going crazy turned out to be the steering motor going out - must have had a bad gear or something, but any time it turned 45 degrees to port it would hang up and quit moving - you could hear the motor grinding inside when trying to turn but it wouldn't move unless I turned the head with my hand, but it would always hang up on that same spot. When that would happen, the spotlock couldn't correct and it would just ramp up to 10 and start going in circles. 

No idea if that will help you, it sounds like you've had a lot of problems. I know how frustrating that is, good luck with it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine kept cutting off under a load and when I started looking at the cables from the unit to the twist plug the ground was black with corrosion, I started cutting the wire back (not tinned) it was black and brittle. I then went to West Marine and got a replacement wires that was tinned, I replaced both - and + and have not had any problems since.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

No problems with my Motor Guide in over 2 years!


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I believe I wrote above about how I have been struggling to get my Minnkota Terrova to hold spot lock. After several trips to the warranty service center, they sent me a new trolling motor. It’s working!

They replaced the head twice and the circuitboard once. Then they had me try a couple of other things.

I know that we would all wish that we never had a single problem, but I was impressed with the corporate response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought the Rhodan about 3 weeks ago and so far so good. The anchor feature is awesome. It holds almost exactly where you hit the button . Crazy close! I had the tracking feature crawling at .4mph the other day dragging baits.

I’ll post another update on it when a little time passes but so far it’s money well spent.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Rhodan crawling around at a snails pace just driving itself along. Don’t know how I ever made it without this thing.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> It’s top secret Charlie.
> I’ll pm you a pm and and if said pm is agreeable, we will post an invite for others to pm you or me if they are interested in a pm.
> 
> Sound like a plan?



In the AM or PM?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Rhodan 96


https://www.instagram.com/p/BzvlqNDA1xt/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still loving it.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Still loving it.


I have had mine for nearly 2 yrs and it is the best investment I have made for my boat.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have had an 84”, 36v Rhodan on my 2860 ProKat WalkAround for going on 2 years. Paradise Marine installed 3 lead acid size 31 Interstate batteries and a 3-bank charger where the port fish box would be on the boat. It holds very well in 2 footers, 12 knot winds, and modest current. If the current is really ripping, I leave one motor in gear at idle, and the Rhodan provides the steering with the extra oomph from the outboard. It holds to a smaller point than the iPilot does on my 24’ bay boat. The shaft is long, but the RAM mount holds the head securely. 
It truly is a game-changer. I locate fish over structure, drop the Rhodan, and hit hold when the boat is where where I want it. At that point, I can fish, help the grandkids, chum, or whatever, rather than either dealing with an anchor or trying to stay in the vicinity at the helm. When we mark suspended fish, I can tell the grandkids the depth, and they drop with the Tekotas with Line Counters that I had hot-riddled with graphite drags, and it is a ball.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have an 84” Rhodan on my Contender 25T and it’s a game changer for me and allows me to fish instead of just driving and watching..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Most of the guides I know that switched from MK to Rhodan have switched back to MK.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't forget MK now has a 87" 36v.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Update. Over the last few trips, the Rhodan has gotten kinda hard to deploy. I put a little vaseline on the lower shaft and slid it through the steering box a couple times. You can deploy it with two fingers now. I’m sure they make some kind of graphite lube that would work better.

Everything still working great besides that. Very happy with this motor.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So you stroked your shaft with some vaseline?


----------



## helmraiser (Dec 17, 2017)

WeathermanTN said:


> I have had an 84”, 36v Rhodan on my 2860 ProKat WalkAround for going on 2 years. Paradise Marine installed 3 lead acid size 31 Interstate batteries and a 3-bank charger where the port fish box would be on the boat. It holds very well in 2 footers, 12 knot winds, and modest current. If the current is really ripping, I leave one motor in gear at idle, and the Rhodan provides the steering with the extra oomph from the outboard. It holds to a smaller point than the iPilot does on my 24’ bay boat. The shaft is long, but the RAM mount holds the head securely.
> It truly is a game-changer. I locate fish over structure, drop the Rhodan, and hit hold when the boat is where where I want it. At that point, I can fish, help the grandkids, chum, or whatever, rather than either dealing with an anchor or trying to stay in the vicinity at the helm. When we mark suspended fish, I can tell the grandkids the depth, and they drop with the Tekotas with Line Counters that I had hot-riddled with graphite drags, and it is a ball.


This. I have tekota 500 line counters and can pin point the depth and get there every time. I had been wondering if anyone else used those reels.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

kanaka said:


> So you stroked your shaft with some vaseline?


 and you don't !!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still Rocking that Rhodan!!!


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

helmraiser said:


> This. I have tekota 500 line counters and can pin point the depth and get there every time. I had been wondering if anyone else used those reels.


Dang, that is probably a secret I should not have posted.
We went out in the ProKat yesterday for the snapper opener. It was far from calm, with 2+ foot waves, wind at an odd angle to the waves, and a decent current. We slogged out to a small structure, found the larger fish suspended in one small area of the small structure. My son deployed the Rhodan, I put us back over the fish with the outbaord, hit the Rhodan remote, and we stayed absolutely locked on until we had caught 25 or so fish to get the six (my grandson was also with us, so it was all legal) we wanted. The larger fish were suspended in a fairly small band of the water column, so getting the bait in that spot was critical to catching decent fish. Without the Rhodan, we could not have to fished that spot - it truly is a game changer. It is a bit louder than the Minnkota on our bay boat, but you could not hear it yesterday over the wind.


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

I've had a 24volt 60 Inch shaft on my 21 foot Mako Center Console boat for several years. LOVE it! Customer service is the BOMB! They work with you...Walk you through whatever you may need. Get you parts in a day or 2! Has been a GAME Changer for me, fishing by myself in STRONG currents and Strong winds. Stays put four HOURS! Never ran out of battery either...I would HIGHLY recommend them! All sealed Solid state parts. Pretty easy to deploy.


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

mpaulk98 said:


> I am about to do the same thing. Where did you put the battery? Anchor locker?


Yes..I put my batteries into the anchor locker. Super easy..Fit right in there..Plus put some weight up to the front of the boat instead of near the center console.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey JoeyWelch check your pm please. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man Down Man Down!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Ruh Roe


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang Joey, what happened??


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Crossing a boat wake and it deployed. I didn’t have the collar locked . Completely my fault.

Now I have to buy a new trolling motor for a boat I’m selling in 3 months.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why are you selling your boat?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, what Boat-Dude said about selling, inquiring minds want to know. You might want to call Rhodan Monday to see if they an offer a fix. They are great at the tech support game. You call them, and you can talk to one of the real techs there. They have always been able to get me back on the water and any parts, they have fedexed them for free to me. Worth a call before you trash it, at least.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Crossing a boat wake and it deployed. I didn’t have the collar locked . Completely my fault.
> 
> Now I have to buy a new trolling motor for a boat I’m selling in 3 months.


You are very fortunate you don't have to patch a hole in the side of the hull. I had a friend have the same thing happen an he wasn't as lucky......


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why are you selling your boat?


Im having Blazer build me a 2400 with the console moved forward. Kinda like the ones the guides out in Texas are using.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WHOA!, that is pretty cool. Love all that fishing room. You gonna go to the gulf with it sometimes?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> WHOA!, that is pretty cool. Love all that fishing room. You gonna go to the gulf with it sometimes?


No sir. Strictly Fresh water. The boat I have now has never been in saltwater.


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Love my 36 volt 84 inch shaft Rhodan. Have it on a Cape Horn 24XS. No problems for the first two years, which is how long the warranty is. They tell you to keep the box and they pay shipping during the warranty period. After about 27 months it started spinning in a circle. I called the service Dept. They sent me a shipping label, told me what parts they needed and how to get them out. I sent them two pieces that they had to reprogram. In less than a week I had the parts back. Motor is running beautifully again. Customer service is awesome! Love not having to throw the anchor. I sat on one spot for three hours with my two kids ,10 and 12 at the time, and was able to help them the whole time. We were in 300’ of water. My buddy showed up in his 24XS, tied up to me and it kept us both on the spot for another hour before we called it quits. Long story short get you one, it’s awesome.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> Crossing a boat wake and it deployed. I didn’t have the collar locked . Completely my fault.
> 
> Now I have to buy a new trolling motor for a boat I’m selling in 3 months.


Same happened to me about 6 years ago with my MK. MK guarantees the shaft for life so they covered it. Scared the sh!t out of me when it happened.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy deck space, Batman! That is amazing! Does it change the ride of the boat at all?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

In big water the ride would be considerably different for the skipper. I'd be laying in the stern on a bean bag to even things out.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Get one with a transom door so you can slide those big catfish in!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Holy deck space, Batman! That is amazing! Does it change the ride of the boat at all?


Im sure it does but being a feshwater boat, I’m hardly ever in bumpy water. I wouldn’t even consider it for a saltwater rig.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Business in the front, party in the back. Just like your haircut.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

So here’s an update on my Rhodan experience.
Spoke with the service department this afternoon and they have fixed my motor. I originally told them what happened and also that it was 100% my fault. He offered to pay for shipping both ways so I said thank you and he emailed me a shipping label. Today when I asked what I owed them, he said
“ how about we split it. We will pay for shipping, labor, and the upper parts and you pay for the lower unit” Thats about 50/50.

Cost me $379 to have it fixed. Not many companies around anymore that will do something like that For someone. Not to mention they received it last Friday and it will be headed back to me Monday.

Still loving my Rhodan.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad to hear Joey, hard to be with out one now isn't it?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Glad to hear Joey, hard to be with out one now isn't it?


YesSir it is. Just not the same.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Now THAT is customer service!


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Right on!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That's great! They always have treated me right. I wonder how long it would take to get a response from Minn Kota?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We will see how she does.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> That's great! They always have treated me right. I wonder how long it would take to get a response from Minn Kota?


Don't know, my used 2010 hasn't broken yet for the last 4 years. 
I'll let you know.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some shaft you got there, boat dude.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> That's some shaft you got there, boat dude.


Darn sure is.
Stay away from my house!! Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lolzzz, I laughed when I let it all the way down, I was wondering if I was going to need a 84" which would be stupid insane. The 72" is plenty.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't you have a DLV?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Still do, it will be for sale soon.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That's what I have.... You plan to do more offshore stuff?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I have the go offshore farther disease.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> lolzzz, I laughed when I let it all the way down, I was wondering if I was going to need a 84" which would be stupid insane. The 72" is plenty.


Don't worry, you will be glad to have the 84" on some days. I sure was.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah I have the go offshore farther disease.


DLV is not the rig for that, for sure. I get wet when it's a little choppy in the bay. Mine is 90% river boat.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bobby ( X Shark) mounted my trolling motor on a shuttle slide. I like it.





ShuttleSlide – Sliding Trolling Motor Mounts and Brackets







www.shuttleslide.com


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ran it today for hours and did awesome, held it in some pretty strong current. pretty nice day, boat ran like a top.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on Charlie. They’re hard to beat.


----------

